# Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?



## will_mal_angeln

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal wissen obs irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt auf schnelle Weise oder dem kurzen Dienstweg einen Fischereischein zu machen/zu bekommen. Ich hab das Problem das ich in Hessen lebe und es einem hier echt schwer gemacht wird. Nicht die Prüfung ist das Problem, sondern die Anwesenheitspflicht in einem 40-Stündigen Kurs. Diese behinderten Kurse finden immer Abends, oder Samstags und Sonntags statt und zwar 3 oder 4 Wochen hintereinenander. Ich bin selbstständiger Gastronom und wenn ich zu über einen so langen Zeitraum zu den Hauptverdienstzeiten meinem Laden zu machen muss bin ich am Ende des Lehrgangs pleite. War jetzt schon angemeldet zu Prüfung in Brandenburg, da man hier keinen Lehrgang machen muss, nur um dann von meiner unteren Fischereibehörde zu hören daß die Prüfung aus Brandburg in Hessen einfach mal nicht anerkannt wird !! Also behinderter gehts ja wohl nicht !! Ich brauche 18 Pflichtstunden Theorie für den KFZ-Führerschein aber 40 ! für nen Angelschein ?? Das gibts auch nur in Deutschland, oder ? Hat jemand nen Tip ?


----------



## jkc

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Hi, grundsätzlich gibt´s auch gewerbliche Anbieter, die online-Schulungen anbieten, ob das speziell aber auch in Hessen möglich ist habe ich nicht auf dem Schirm.

http://www.fishing-king.de/ bietet sowas z.B. an.

Grüße JK


----------



## will_mal_angeln

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Danke schonmal für den Tip  Leider befürchte ich das das auch eher so eine Geldmachnummer ist, und die untere Fischereibehörde sagen wird daß es sich hier nicht um einen staatlichen bzw. staatlich anerkannten Lehrgang handelt.... :-(


----------



## jkc

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Naja, nen Laden der Prüfungen/Kurse anbietet mit denen die Teilnehmer nix anfangen können, sollte recht bald pleite sein.
Edit: Nach langem suchen findet sich doch tatsächlich ein dezenter Hinweis, dass es beim Angebot um die Prüfung in NRW geht.


Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Das Interessante hierbei ist, dass nach dem Gesetz in Hessen gar kein Kurs notwendig ist (§ 25 und 26 )

http://hessenfischer.net/gesetze/hfschg.htm

Ich schubs das  auch mal in die passende Rubrik...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=146


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Nabend,

 Ich habe da so ein ähnliches Beispiel - allerdings andere Bundesländer - also keine Ahnung ob das weiter hilft.

 Person hat seinen Wohnsitz in Bremen
  Da es in MV keine Lehrgangspflicht gibt hat er zu Haus in Bremen gelernt. Anschließend zu einer Prüfung nach MV.
 Nach bestandener Prüfung wurde der Fischereischein aus MV mit seiner Bremer Adresse ausgefüllt.
 Die Fischereischein aus MV wurde in Bremen anerkannt und später "auf Bremen" umgeschrieben ......... Nu hat er quasi 2 Fischereischeine


----------



## Amimitl

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Interessante hierbei ist, dass nach dem Gesetz in Hessen gar kein Kurs notwendig ist (§ 25 und 26 )
> 
> http://hessenfischer.net/gesetze/hfschg.htm




Würde ich so nicht sagen.



> § 26
> Fischerprüfung
> [...]
> (3) Die für das Fischereiwesen zuständige Ministerin oder der dafür zuständige Minister wird ermächtigt, durch eine Prüfungsordnung für die Fischerprüfung das Nähere zu den Prüfungsgebieten, den Anforderungen, der Zusammensetzung der Prüfungsausschüsse, den Prüfungsgebühren und dem Prüfungsverfahren zu regeln. *In der Prüfungsordnung ist die Zulassung zur Fischerprüfung von der Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang abhängig zu machen.*



Entsprechend:
https://umweltministerium.hessen.de/sites/default/files/media/hmuelv/verordnung_ueber_die_fischerpruefung_und_die_fischereiabgabe.pdf



> § 4
> Vorbereitungslehrgang
> Der Antragsteller hat an einem vom Landesfischereiverband Hessen e.V. angebotenen Lehrgang zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung teilzunehmen, der auch eine praktische Unterweisung insbesondere in den Gebrauch der Fanggeräte und eine Einweisung in das tierschutzgerechte Töten von Fischen einschließt. Die Lehrgangsdauer hat mindestens dreißig Stunden zu betragen. Zeit und Ort der Vorbereitungslehrgänge sind in geeigneter Weise bekanntzugeben.
> 
> § 5
> Zulassung zur Prüfung, Prüfungsgebühr
> [...]
> (3) Mit dem Antrag auf Zulassung ist der Nachweis über die erfolgreiche Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang gemäß § 4 zu erbringen.


----------



## will_mal_angeln

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Joa, hab da auch ganz viele Ideen gehabt.....hätte übermorgen Termin für die Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg gehabt. Hab brav 1 Monat gebüffelt, und vorgestern ein Schreiben von der unteren Fischereibehörde meine Kreises bekommen dasß die brandenburgische Prüfung in Hessen nicht anerkannt wird wenn KEIN Vorbereitungslehrgang gemacht wurde....obwohl das in Brandenburg keine Pflicht ist. HAb mal die PDF angehängt


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



Amimitl schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen.



Stümmt - da hab ich zuwenig gelesen!!

*In der Prüfungsordnung ist die Zulassung zur Fischerprüfung von der Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang abhängig zu machen.*

*MEA CULPA!!!!*

Mein Fehler!!!!!

SORRY!!!!!!


Danke fürs berichtigen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Rehi



will_mal_angeln schrieb:


> Joa, hab da auch ganz viele Ideen gehabt.....hätte übermorgen Termin für die Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg gehabt. Hab brav 1 Monat gebüffelt, und vorgestern ein Schreiben von der unteren Fischereibehörde meine Kreises bekommen dasß die *brandenburgische Prüfung* in Hessen nicht anerkannt wird wenn KEIN Vorbereitungslehrgang gemacht wurde....obwohl das in Brandenburg keine Pflicht ist. HAb mal die PDF angehängt


 
 Die Prüfung nicht anerkannt??
 Ok , Prüfung in BRB und dann den Schein von Hessen? Das das nicht klappt ist nachvollziehbar.
 Dazu die Variante - mit der Prüfung in BRB dann auch den Schein aus BRB .. Diesen dann in Hessen umschreiben lassen. Fischereischeine aus anderen BL sollten eigentlich untereinander anerkannt sein..


----------



## will_mal_angeln

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

@Gunnar: Das Problem ist halt daß der Schein nur von der Behörde ausgestellt wird, die für meinen Wohnsitz zuständig ist....das heißt um mir den Schein in BRB austellen zu lassen müsste ich einen Wohnsitz in BRB anmelden :-(


----------



## Carsten_

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Frag doch mal beim Amt nach ob es da eine Möglichkeit gibt, so eine Art Härtefall oder Einzelfallentscheidung. Solange du nachweisen kannst dass es dir nicht möglich ist ohne deine Existenz zu gefährden diesen Kurs zu machen.

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## raubangler

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Frag doch mal beim Amt nach....



Axiom des Lebens:
Frage nie bei einem Amt nach und rede nicht mit der Polizei!

Hier fragt man bei einem Angelverein nach, die diese Kurse anbieten, ob die ein Auge zudrücken können.
Auch Geld macht Augen müde.....


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



will_mal_angeln schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen obs irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt auf schnelle Weise oder dem kurzen Dienstweg einen Fischereischein zu machen/zu bekommen. Ich hab das Problem das ich in Hessen lebe und es einem hier echt schwer gemacht wird. Nicht die Prüfung ist das Problem, sondern die Anwesenheitspflicht in einem 40-Stündigen Kurs. Diese behinderten Kurse finden immer Abends, oder Samstags und Sonntags statt und zwar 3 oder 4 Wochen hintereinenander. Ich bin selbstständiger Gastronom und wenn ich zu über einen so langen Zeitraum zu den Hauptverdienstzeiten meinem Laden zu machen muss bin ich am Ende des Lehrgangs pleite. War jetzt schon angemeldet zu Prüfung in Brandenburg, da man hier keinen Lehrgang machen muss, nur um dann von meiner unteren Fischereibehörde zu hören daß die Prüfung aus Brandburg in Hessen einfach mal nicht anerkannt wird !! Also behinderter gehts ja wohl nicht !! Ich brauche 18 Pflichtstunden Theorie für den KFZ-Führerschein aber 40 ! für nen Angelschein ?? Das gibts auch nur in Deutschland, oder ? Hat jemand nen Tip ?



Was die Lehrgangszeiten angeht... Ich finde verschiedene Varianten. U.a. wie hier
http://hessenfischer.net/fipruefung/pdf/2016/biss_08.16.pdf
Sonntags 9 - 16...

Ohne Kurs, keine Prüfung - null Chance! Und ohne die, kein Schein...  
Selbst hier im Bürgerbüro war man schwer auf Zack, von wegen die Bremer Prüfung wäre nicht anzuerkennen, wie man mir woanders weiss machen wollte... Man wusste auch gleich, dass Brandenburg, NRW und HH nur mit Nachweis funktionieren würden.


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



will_mal_angeln schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen obs irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt auf schnelle Weise oder dem kurzen Dienstweg einen Fischereischein zu machen/zu bekommen. Ich hab das Problem das ich in Hessen lebe und es einem hier echt schwer gemacht wird. Nicht die Prüfung ist das Problem, sondern die Anwesenheitspflicht in einem 40-Stündigen Kurs. *Diese behinderten Kurse* finden immer Abends, oder Samstags und Sonntags statt und zwar 3 oder 4 Wochen hintereinenander. Ich bin selbstständiger Gastronom und wenn ich zu über einen so langen Zeitraum zu den Hauptverdienstzeiten meinem Laden zu machen muss bin ich am Ende des Lehrgangs pleite.
> 
> 
> 
> Solltest du nicht behindert sein, so ist der Kurs ohnehin nichts für dich.


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Axiom des Lebens:
> Frage nie bei einem Amt nach und rede nicht mit der Polizei!
> 
> Hier fragt man bei einem Angelverein nach, die diese Kurse anbieten, ob die ein Auge zudrücken können.
> Auch Geld macht Augen müde.....



Wenn sowas rauskommen sollte, hat nicht nur der Proband ein großes Problem....... So ein Risiko wird keiner gehen!


----------



## Jens_74

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Also ich habe den Schein auch noch nicht lange. Allerdings Thüringen. Lehrgang im Februar gemacht an 2 Wochenenden (Vormittags). Prüfung war erst im April (ist hier nur 2 mal im Jahr) Der Lehrgang war wesentlich kürzer von den Stunden die angesetzt waren. Die Bestätigung das wir teilgenommen haben gab es schon am 2. Tag und der Lehrgangsleiter (der sehr Erfahren ist) sagte "ob ihr kommt ist euch überlassen, er kontrolliert das nicht ". Ich hätte also die letzten beiden Tage gar nicht hingehen müssen. Das wurde nicht erfasst. Das meiste habe ich ohnehin mit den Lehrgangsbüchern und einer App auf dem Smartphone gelernt. Bei uns war auch bekannt wie der Lehrgangsleiter heißt mit Telefon und Email.
 Vielleicht findest du heraus wer der Leiter ist und kontaktierst diesen einmal. Dies als Tipp, vielleicht hast du ja Glück und er spielt mit, dann musst du vielleicht nur ein We opfern und lernst den Rest selber.

 Gruß
 Jens


----------



## ecke908090

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Ich habe vor wenigen Wochen die Prüfung im MV abgelegt (ohne Seminar etc.) und mir den Schein mit der Bescheinigung des erfolgreichen Bestehens in Hessen (Wohnsitz) ausstellen lassen.

PS

Habe nochmal den Beitrag von Gunnar gelesen und muss dazu anmerken, dass ich mir den Schein vorher im MV (kein Wohnsitz) habe ausstellen lassen. Bin dann mit MV-Schein und "Prüfungszeugnis" in der Behörde in Hessen aufgetreten.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



ecke908090 schrieb:


> Habe nochmal den Beitrag von Gunnar gelesen und muss dazu anmerken, dass ich mir den Schein vorher im MV (kein Wohnsitz) habe ausstellen lassen. *Bin dann mit MV-Schein und "Prüfungszeugnis" in der Behörde in Hessen aufgetreten*.


 
 Schön das das so geklappt hat.........

 Ich kenne Leute aus Bremen , Niedersachsen , Bayern , NRW und dem Saarland die das so gemacht haben. Nun kommt wohl noch Hessen dazu .. #6


----------



## Jose

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

wat'n driss in hessen.
hab mein problem wiedererkannt - aber nen eigenen trööt aufgemacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319051

wär hier etwas OT


----------



## pike-81

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Moinsen!
Lehrgang + Prüfung + Schein habe ich in Schleswig-Holstein gemacht. 
War sogar offiziell noch ein Jahr zu jung. 
Dann war ich kurzzeitig in Hessen gemeldet. Wollte dort meinen Schein verlängern. 
Ging aber nicht. 
Mußte mir mit der Prüfungsbescheinigung einen hessischen Schein ausstellen lassen. 
Dann bin ich nach Hamburg gezogen. 
Hier wieder dasselbe Spiel. 
Habe also mit meiner Prüfungsbescheinigung in jedem Bundesland problemlos einen Schein erhalten. 
Petri


----------



## raubangler

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Wenn sowas rauskommen sollte, hat nicht nur der Proband ein großes Problem....... So ein Risiko wird keiner gehen!



Was ist wahrscheinlicher?
1. Die Deutschen sind nicht korrupt.
2. Auch der Weihnachtsmann hat einen Fischereischein.


----------



## shafty262

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Was ist wahrscheinlicher?
> 1. Die Deutschen sind nicht korrupt.
> 2. Auch der Weihnachtsmann hat einen Fischereischein.


Eindeutig zweitens


----------



## BERND2000

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Schön das das so geklappt hat.........
> 
> Ich kenne Leute aus Bremen , Niedersachsen , Bayern , NRW und dem Saarland die das so gemacht haben. Nun kommt wohl noch Hessen dazu .. #6


 
 Die die Prüfung im Nachbarland gemacht haben?
 ...oder sich den Fischereischein im Nachbarland haben ausstellen lassen.

 Das Ganze geht seltsam durcheinander.
 Einige Bundesländer schreiben Ihren Bürgern vor wo und wie die Prüfung zu machen ist.
 Ganz klar ist wohl auch, das nur das Heimatland einen gültigen Fischereischein ausstellen kann.


 Man kann sicher als Deutscher auch eine Führerscheinprüfung im Kongo machen.
 Nur ist sie nur dann in Deutschland gültig, wenn sie auch in der Heimat anerkannt wird.
 Ansonsten ist es ein Stück Papier.

 Ich frage mich wie sich das weiter entwickelt.
 Schafft man sie ganz ab?
 Oder erreicht man es, das das mit der wechselseitigen Anerkennung bald Schluss ist.
 Dann wird halt alles noch komplizierter.


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Hallo,

ich darf hier vielleicht als Ausbilder in NRW was posten, denn ich bin ja weit ab vom Schuss.

Ja, das mit der Prüfung / dem Prüfungszeugnis gekoppelt mit einer Ausbildung sehe ich nach gut 25 Jahren als Ausbilder immer noch als Problem. Wollen wir das Angeln für möglichst viele erhalten, dann stehen viele Regelungen im Weg.

In NRW ist sogar die Prüfung selbst an den Hauptwohnsitz gebunden. Da kann man nur mit Ausnahmegenehmigung in einen anderen Kreis zur Prüfung gehen. 

Jetzt mal zum Fall mit Hessen. Wir hätten auch in NRW keine Kurspflicht. Ich stelle aber meinen Teilnehmern ein Zertifikat aus vom Verband über die Teilnahme. Das erkennen die in Hessen als Ausbildungsnachweis an, so zumindest mein Kenntnisstand. Findet sich so ein Kurs mit Teilnahme-Zertifikat nicht auch in deiner Nähe ? Also Prüfung im Nachbarland mit Ausnahmegenehmigung und dort Kurs mit offiziellem Teilnahmezertifikat, was in Hessen anerkannt wird -> Lösung ?

Leider könnte ich dem leidenden Gastwirt allerdings auch nicht helfen, weil ich Kurse auch am Abend gebe |kopfkrat

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## willmalwassagen

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Scheine aus MV ohne Kurse werden in den anderen Bundesländern grundsätzlich nicht anerkannt. Wenn doch hat jemand im Bürgerbüro oder Ordnungsamt einen Fehler gemacht und der Fischereischein ist nicht gültig. Also fischen ohne gültigen Fischereischein.
Zu dem Kurs und Teilnahmenachweis ohne Kontrolle, das ist halt Urkundenfälschung oder Falschbeurkundung. Bin kein Rechtsexperte.
Aber mal Grundsätzlich gefragt, wieso wollt ihr ohne Kurs fischen gehn?
Man sollte die Fische kennen, auch wenn man nur Waller fangen will sollte man die anderen kennen. Man sollte auch was über das Biotop Gewässer wissen. Das könnte in vielen Fällen ( in diesen Fällen durchaus oftmals  dumme) Fragen vermeiden. Man sollte auch das Fischereirecht in Bezug Angeln und die Fischereiverordnung kennen. Und das jemand der Kurse gibt dafür Geld will ist ja auch klar.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Scheine aus MV ohne Kurse werden in den anderen Bundesländern grundsätzlich nicht anerkannt. Wenn doch hat jemand im Bürgerbüro oder Ordnungsamt einen Fehler gemacht und der Fischereischein ist nicht gültig. Also fischen ohne gültigen Fischereischein.
> Zu dem Kurs und Teilnahmenachweis ohne Kontrolle, das ist halt Urkundenfälschung oder Falschbeurkundung. Bin kein Rechtsexperte.
> Aber mal Grundsätzlich gefragt, wieso wollt ihr ohne Kurs fischen gehn?
> Man sollte die Fische kennen, auch wenn man nur Waller fangen will sollte man die anderen kennen. Man sollte auch was über das Biotop Gewässer wissen. Das könnte in vielen Fällen ( in diesen Fällen durchaus oftmals  dumme) Fragen vermeiden. Man sollte auch das Fischereirecht in Bezug Angeln und die Fischereiverordnung kennen. Und das jemand der Kurse gibt dafür Geld will ist ja auch klar.




Ich darf hier nicht schreiben, dass das Unsinn ist, sonst wird das von Thomas eh gelöscht.
Zum Inhalt will ich mich auch nicht äußern, weil hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335&highlight=sinn+sportfischerpr%FCfung

schon alles darüber geschrieben wurde und weitere Kommentare hier vermutlich ohnehin dorthin verschoben werden.

Allerdings darf man hier einen Haken schlagen zu der Frage, wofür wir Verbände brauchen.

Antwort:

Genau für solch einen hahnebüchenden Unsinn brauchen wir die.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich darf hier nicht schreiben, dass das Unsinn ist, sonst wird das von Thomas eh gelöscht.
> .


Langsam wirds doch ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Und über den Sinn der auch in meinen Augen unsinnigen Prüfung bitte hier weiterdiskutieren, da es hier ja nicht um den Sinn der (auch in meinen Augen sinnlosen) Prüfung geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Danke...


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Hallo,

ich blick da im Moment nicht ganz durch. Die vom Verband durchgeführte Sportfischerprüfung gab es bei uns (ja, in Bayern, immer die Bayern, ich weiß) bis 1969. Seit 1970 gibt es bei uns die staatliche Fischerprüfung und die hat mit dem Verband erstmal nichts zu tun.
Die "Sportfischerprüfung" machte ich 1962 und die war im Gegensatz zu der von mir 1980 freiwillig nachgeholten staatlichen Fischerprüfung nun wirklich leicht.
Ist es so, daß in anderen Bundesländern die (Sport)Fischerprüfungen von den Verbänden und nicht vom Staat durchgeführt werden?
Ich habe mich damit noch nie befasst.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ?*

Wie immer:
Von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich..

Euer Verband macht die Kohle z. B. mit den Lehrunterlagen, die vom Verband bezogen werden müssen und weder kopiert noch weiter gereicht werden dürfen..

Schadlos hält sich das Verbands....... schon immer an den Prüfungen - so oder so...


----------

